# Need serious help



## codemonkey85 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have an Asus Nexus 7 16GB. I don't know how I did it, but I installed a ROM that won't boot and factory reset everything. I can get to fastboot or CWM recovery, and ADB fastboot devices shows that my device is connected, but any command I try to run gives me the FAILED (command write failed (Unknown error)).

It appears as though my Nexus 7 is totally softbricked.

Anyone think they can help?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you tried following this guide? http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/28544-[Guide]-Nexus-7-Bootloaders/Recoveries/Root/Back-to-Stock

Have you tried 'fastboot boot recovery.img'?


----------



## codemonkey85 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have tried fastboot commands, and they all seem to end the same way (except fastboot devices).

See here:


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

codemonkey85 said:


> I have tried fastboot commands, and they all seem to end the same way (except fastboot devices).
> 
> See here:
> View attachment 34560


It looks like that zip doesn't contain all the files needed. Try redownloading the stock images from Google and flashing it. Or unzip the one you have and verify all the files are there.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codemonkey85 (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, I don't know how or why, but I just tried the same thing again using the Nexus Toolkit and it worked this time. I'm booting into a stock ROM right now.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

codemonkey85 said:


> Well, I don't know how or why, but I just tried the same thing again using the Nexus Toolkit and it worked this time. I'm booting into a stock ROM right now.


You're not using Windows 8 are you?

EDIT: Another user here had issues flashing system, and after about three hours and trying another computer/OS fixed the issue.


----------



## codemonkey85 (Nov 16, 2011)

I started on Windows 8, then I tried out a Windows 7 computer for a while. I finally got it to work on Windows 7.

Can I venture a guess that no one has it working on 8 yet?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

codemonkey85 said:


> Can I venture a guess that no one has it working on 8 yet?


http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/36373-Will-not-flash-system-[Solved...Windows-8-issue]

The Windows 8 issue needs to be a sticky.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

*sigh* I hate toolkits for Nexus devices!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> *sigh* I hate toolkits for Nexus devices!


I do too but Windows 8 is now more deserving of our hate because it's not playing nice with our phones!


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> *sigh* I hate toolkits for Nexus devices!


So the OP was using a toolkit, I wasn't sure...I don't like toolkits either, as if something goes wrong it may be tough to tell what is wrong.

I have heard that fastboot has issues with Win8, not sure if that's the case with the Android SDK v21 that just came out yesterday or not, I haven't tried it yet. OP, did you update your Android SDK on Win8 before attempting this out of curiosity?


----------

